# You might find this interesting - on the election



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I had a gal from England call this morning to order a couple of jackets. During the conversation, she asked me if Bush won? At the time she called, Kerry conceded just 20 minutes earlier so I replied, "Why yes...it looks like Bush did win."

She replies, "Good for you and good for America. Stick behind a president who'll keep your hunting and guns! My husband has to travel overseas just to go waterfowling. You have no idea how silly it is to live here this way."

An interesting perspective from overseas...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Chris I do not support the British restrictions on guns, nor hunting, nor fishing. I do however feel that there were more important issues at stake this year (not gay marriage or abortion). I can only hope and pray that the second term doesn't have as many follies as the first.

I asked the only republican in my history class today (card carrying button wearing type) what Bush had done well in his first term. I gave him ten minutes to think about it, and he came up blank. I think this says quite a bit about this administration.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

MT... that brings up an interesting topic. Why people support one candidate over another. I had several similar conversations with Kerry supporters in that they could not identify why they would vote for the guy. I might get an answer such as "Bush sucks, and we have to get him out of office" or, "Bush started the war in Iraq so Haliburton can make money by rebuilding Iraq". That sort of thing. Another one was "My grandfather voted democrat, my father voted democrat, so hence, I vote democrat".

I guess my main point is that a lot of people vote for one candidate over another for a variety of reasons... some of which aren't very informed reasons. I'd venture to guess you would get the same answer from a card carrying, button wearing Kerry supporter. Out of curiosity, and on a completely different note, what sort of history do you teach?


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I asked the only republican in my history class today (card carrying button wearing type) what Bush had done well in his first term. I gave him ten minutes to think about it, and he came up blank. I think this says quite a bit about this administration.


I think it says quite a bit about your history class :lol: 
And you heard what was the most important to voters? Morals, and it is very important for the future of america, and thats why voter turn out favored bush, because kerrys and alot of democrats views are harmful to america, and contrary to what you think, the people clearly stated that today.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"I guess my main point is that a lot of people vote for one candidate over another for a variety of reasons... some of which aren't very informed reasons. I'd venture to guess you would get the same answer from a card carrying, button wearing Kerry supporter. Out of curiosity, and on a completely different note, what sort of history do you teach?"

You're too kind, I attend a history class, not teach one.

Frankly sniper I dont think most people care about the morality of things, they have just seen gruesome photos of abortions, or hate ****.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

At least the Dems cant wine about Bush "buying the vote" or "Stealing the presidency" like 2000.

Exit polls clearly showed that te majority of americans think morals issues are more important than the economic situations liberals have been exagerating, and they think its MORE IMORTANT than spending copius amounts of money on education when kids dont want to, and refuse to learn.

im glad to see America Still has some moral fiber. Guess what, the Democrats completely ignored that area, becuase they dont have anything to say, and it cost them. is John john guna try again in 4 years? its realy hard to get elected when youv been defeated in the past. just ask Nader! :lol:

America has just experienced a clash of cultures, and the common man, and traditional values have won the day; or 4 years as the case may be.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"At least the Dems cant wine about Bush "buying the vote" or "Stealing the presidency" like 2000. "

No I was going to whine about the disenfranchisement of the minority voters. Right here in Michigan an old black woman was pushed out of the voting booth, a tall white republican said she was "blocking his view".

The way I see it the vote was between Catholic values, or American freedoms. That choice was easy for me.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

your right MT. thats why we didnt vote in the Catholic, and we elected the guy who cares about American Values.

And wat exactly was this supposed Little old black Ladie blocking his view of? What was she blocking his view of? How d you know he was a REP? did he have a "W" sirt on, or a Cheney pin? or are you assuming hw is a Rep because he is tall and White?

P.S-she was black so statistics say she would hae vted for the Dem, and Mitchigan nearly alwase goes to the Dems...Did it last night?

i highly doubt that she was restricted from voting.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"And wat exactly was this supposed Little old black Ladie blocking his view of? What was she blocking his view of? How d you know he was a REP? did he have a "W" sirt on, or a Cheney pin? or are you assuming hw is a Rep because he is tall and White? "

No actually it was on the news, several stations. There are also reports of democratic ballots being torn up and thrown away, and people being called, told that due to overcrowding democrats should vote on the third. None of this matters though, because it doesn't affect you.

Yes Michigan went dem last night.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

...Thats a moral problem with the individuals who perpitrated the acts. dont try and pass all Reps of as those couple of scumbags.

That would be like me saying that all Democrats are Satanists because a few devil worshipers vote demorcrat. Watch what you say.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> ...Thats a moral problem with the individuals who perpitrated the acts. dont try and pass all Reps of as those couple of scumbags.
> 
> That would be like me saying that all Democrats are Satanists because a few devil worshipers vote demorcrat. Watch what you say.


If this was an isolated problem I wouldn't bring it up


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Aparently it was, because its not on national news; after all, they are the ones who would love to slam republicans right now.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Why would they want to slam the repubs? It won't get anything accomplished, the election is over.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/ar ... Oct28.html


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I dont know, revenge. they have stooped that low in the past.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

So basically, they wouldn't.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Why not try to undermine the president? they dont like him. Maybee they can write up some more "national Guard letters" or something like that.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> Why not try to undermine the president? they dont like him. Maybee they can write up some more "national Guard letters" or something like that.


"Thats a moral problem with the individuals who perpitrated the acts. dont try and pass all Reps of as those couple of scumbags. "

Ahem...


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

What? your allowed to do it but i cant?

Isnt that violating my rights?

P.S- i directed my comments at a specific person, so that quote is moot. :wink: Also, i ditn add Bocoves name because i cant spell it. and we al know how much you like to pick on spelling durring debates.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Mr Trooper, I hope you are enjoying yourself, because you know you aren't going to get anywhere. Even his own liberal ally told him to shut up, he's making things worse. The sour grapes are too sour to swallow.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"and we al know how much you like to pick on spelling durring debates."

I am the last one to pick on spelling, otherwise I would be on you like a fly on honey.

"P.S- i directed my comments at a specific person, so that quote is moot. Also, i ditn add Bocoves name because i cant spell it. and we al know how much you like to pick on spelling durring debates."

"Why not try to undermine the president? they dont like him. Maybee they can write up some more "national Guard letters" or something like that."

I didn't realize that they was a singular person. Sorry I'm such a moron.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

:roll: Did i say spelling? i meant Grammar.


----------

